
Hajime vigilante is putting a huge amount of work into infecting IoT devices - skygazer
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/04/a-vigilante-is-putting-huge-amount-of-work-into-infecting-iot-devices/
======
skygazer
Oops, I guess the gizmodo article is the one that's popular here on HN.
Although it's about BrickerBot rather than Hajime.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14201908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14201908)

------
skygazer
Surprised about the lack of commentary about Hajime here on HN. This article
was interesting. Is the author really whitehat? Is it just one person? Is it a
state actor? Are they biding their time for a malicious payload?

Maybe it would be more believably whitehat if some fraction of infections just
closed down vulnerable ports and disconnected from c&c or removed themselves.

